# Solved: Error on launching Bioshock Infinite (DX 11 compatibility)



## accountclosed3 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everyone

So yesterday, I got Bioshock Infinite and I've been waiting a long time to play it. So after the long and slow installation process, when I run the shortcut on my desktop (pointing to Binaries\Win23\BioShockInfinite.exe"), a second or two later I get an error message. This is what it says:

*BioShock Infinite requires that your graphics hardware be compatible with DirectX 10 or DirectX 11, and have the DirectX 11 runtime installed.*

The game doesn't even start, all I get is an error message. Nothing happens after I click OK. DxDiag says I have DirectX 11 installed, but still get the error message. I have a Nvidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, and my computer model is a Compaq CQ5320F. (Yes, it's a budget computer) Does anyone know how to fix this?

Here is DxDiag.txt http://pastebin.com/6Wijtnqn
And my Speccy output http://pastebin.com/PttmCpi8

All help is appreciated, as I really want to play this game!


----------



## lu1993ke (May 29, 2013)

Hmm seems odd. Have you tried updating your directX 11 manually? i.e. go to Microsoft website and downloading it there? When installing bioshock it should have also installed directx 11 with it. 

Does the game open at all? Or just immediately say the error? Did you install via steam?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You have an integrated GPU. From my knowledge the Nvidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 supports ONLY DX9?? The thing is when you go into DXDIAG it will list the SOFTWARE DX version NOT the hardware version. You have windows 7 SOFTWARE Version DX11 however your HARDWARE is DX9. Therefore whatever you do you will NOT be able to play this game without a add-in graphics card.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Dec 8, 2012)

metallica5456 said:


> You have an integrated GPU. From my knowledge the Nvidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 supports ONLY DX9??


I looked this up, and it seems that you're correct. Here's a neat little chart I found: 
http://www.game-debate.com/hardware/?gid=780&graphics=GeForce 6150 SE nForce 430

Well, I've confirmed the fact that it supports up to DirectX 9. I also looked up upgrading the graphics card for my machine (Compaq CQ5320F) and people say in order to get a good graphics card, I'm also going to need a better power supply. So I've decided that instead of going through the trouble of upgrading everything, I'll just wait a year or two and get a new computer.

Thanks to everyone who replied, now I know why the game doesn't run. That's good enough for me. I bought this computer at Staples because it was on sale. Since they focus on selling office equipment, that's probably the reason why the graphics card wasn't great. You don't really need a super-advanced graphics card for word processing and other basic tasks.

*To anyone who is buying a budget computer from Staples*: Don't expect to be able to play any good games on it. Most of the budget computers Staples sells are designed for work and work only. But it's a great choice if you're an employer and want to make sure none of your employees are using the work computers for gaming.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Actually for around 100-150 bucks you can get a nice power supply and graphics card. wel worth it so you can still use your PC and play games and not ahve to wait 2 years.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Dec 8, 2012)

To install a new graphics card, I'm ok with that. But the thing with the power supply is I'm always afraid that if I do something wrong, it's going to blow the motherboard or cause a fire or something.

Another thing is if I wait and get a new computer, everything will be upgraded all at once (CPU, RAM, HDD, etc), and also I won't have to worry about failing components for a few more years.

I just feel that since my computer is 3 years old, the (unreliable) hardware is slowly degrading. If I upgrade one part, the others still continue to degrade. Eventually, I'll have to either replace every single component or buy a new computer.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

3 years isnt really that old especially if it hasnt been OVC or GAMED on . I would recommend doing the upgrades I mentioned however If you dont feel comfortable with it thats fine. Good Luck  and ty for using TSG


----------

